
A Cold War mystery: Why did Jimmy Carter save the space shuttle? - lisper
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/a-cold-war-mystery-why-did-jimmy-carter-save-the-space-shuttle/
======
basicplus2
perhaps it was to have the capability of launching AND servicing military
satellites

